

Show HN: The simplest way to archive files forever - blackdanube
http://bit-chest.com/

======
retube
what's the difference with dropbox?

~~~
blackdanube
Dropbox synchronizes your files everywhere instantly. Bit Chest archives your
files and you download them only when you need them.

This makes it practical for storing large amounts of data, like a 1TB picture
archive (like I do).

